# Sick philippinense



## mchristie (Dec 29, 2013)

Helo all. Went away for a few days after Christmas and came back to find one of my paph philippinense with brown spots at the base of the plant. I watered my orchids the day before leaving and was only gone 3 days. The humidity stayed constant around 50% the whole time I was gone. Any ideas??? Lookslike bacterial rot of some type. There's no perceptible odor. 














Thanks!

Matt


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 29, 2013)

It does look like a bacterial infection starting up. In the winter with cold temps its best to not water. Are you growing indoors or outside? I'm just pasting a two week period of not watering (greenhouse) and the plants are all very firm with no signs of dehydration. I've been misting the whole gh with a pump sprayer only at night. I find philippinense to be very susceptible to rot if watered in the winter to any extent. I don't plan on pot watering until the night temps stay above 40-45 degrees outside.
If this is bacterial it will continue to spread. You need to unpot the plant and let it dry out. You could also re-pot in new mix but do not water it. You might need to do surgery on the plant if it spreads as well before you loose the plant.


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2013)

It's not 100% classic erwinia since the spots are small, relatively discreet, and didn't appear from inside the leaf axial. Plus you are not smelling anything.

But it looks similar in that the spotting looks almost translucent, and has a clear leading edge.

I would break out the Aspirin and cinnamon. If it keeps spreading be prepared for some surgery to remove the infected areas.


----------



## mchristie (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm growing indoors. Low temps are in the upper 60's and highs are around 80.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 29, 2013)

It still could be a infection of some sort adapted to those temps ranges. I would still knock it out and check on what you can't see.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Dec 29, 2013)

The first photo is a bacterial infection. I would suggest cutting off this growth as low down as possible and then sealing with cinnamon. This species
is very susceptible to infection in this location. 

The second picture doesn't look to be related. Dust with cinnamon.


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 29, 2013)

First is definitely bacteria. 90% of plants died , only few of mine stayed alive and recovered.... I would remove it from healthy plants.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 29, 2013)

I agree. It does look like some kind of bacterial rot, but not classic Erwina damage. 

When I see bacterial rot from Erwina, I now spray cinnamon extract (in alcool). I add powder cinnamon on the plant after spraying. It is helpful for me... but I don't know if it can be good for the disease on your plant.

Good luck!


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2013)

Should be noted that there are lots of Erwinia species causing similar rot symptoms to many species of plants.

But rot is rot, and without isolation of the disease organism and conducting sensitivity tests, shotgun generic treatments are about the best you can ask for.


----------



## Carper (Dec 29, 2013)

Some of my plants were susceptible to this a couple of years ago, this being one along with some phrags. The last couple of winters I've kept the humidity to around 60%, lowered the feed strength during the low light conditions and when I have fed/watered ensured they dry out fast, ie raised the internal heating to 25C for a day or so. Touch wood, I've not experienced any problems since.

Gary
UK


----------



## consettbay2003 (Dec 29, 2013)

I find that you don't need to identify the bacterial species involved if your remedy is a scalpel.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 29, 2013)

I would wait a day or 2 and monitor it very closely. Measure the diameter of those spots in millimeters. I have seen that kind of thing before, and it stays restricted....the brown spots just dry out, the rest of the growth remains healthy. But, if it's a different kind, the spots get larger and you end up with a rot. If there is no growth with the spots over a day or so, leave it with some cinnamon or a cinnamon/alcohol spray, or even just leave it alone, and let the plant heal itself. (Those spots will, of course, remain...but not spread.) If you see those spots enlarge though, get a clean razor/scalpel and go at it....remove the entire growth, making sure that only clear healthy tissue remains.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Dec 30, 2013)

I agree with Eric for the problem in the second photo but not for the first and third photo.
The second photo appears to be something different and not as aggressive.


----------



## mchristie (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. This is what's so great about this forum. I've treated with cinnamon spray and monitoring….hoping for the best. 

Matt


----------

